# Wal-Mart Lighting



## Sabby (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello hello!

I was wondering if anyone could kindly give me tips on what type of lights to purchase from Wal-Mart. I know, it sounds generic, but that's my only option at the moment.

I went with the intention of buying a florescent light the other day, but was hurried while in the store and wound up buying this "Plant Light" that turned out to be a one of those little lights with a stake that you put in your flower beds to illuminate them at night and, I assume, make them pretty. Waste of 15$ if you ask me, but anyway...

I'm going to take it back tomorrow and exchange it for something a little bit better suited to my purpose.

They had some "Under Counter" plug-in flourescent lights decently cheap - the 6-7 dollar range. Anyone know what I'm talking about? Would that be good? How many would I need?

My grow-room is a closet, about 3' x 4' and 12' high. I put tin foil on the walls, which I've read is not good, but that little light I have is putting out hardly anything for light and I wanted some reflection until I can get something better.

I germinated my seeds about three days ago and planted on Friday in 5 gallon containers. I don't remember the brand of soil I used, but it contained plenty of food and nutrients. I've been putting my planters on the porch during the last couple of days so that they can benefit from the sun until sprouting. Checked this morning and nothing, but this evening when I brought them back indoors two of them had sprouted so I REALLY need to get a move on with proper lighting.

So, I have a budget of 15$ when I return the garden light I bought.  It's not much, I know, but I need suggestions for a temporary fix until I can get something a wee bit better. 

I tried to grow last year, but my ex husband's cat had other plans and every time I would get a sprout he'd eat them. That's why his nickname was "Stoner Bear", but anyway...That's a bit off topic.

Even if I'm not growing good ganja, I want to succeed in growing SOMETHING this time around. I'm using bag seed from a decent pot I recently got. Not the best in the world, but it was free seed so I'm not complaining.

Anyway, with that in mind...Any Wal-Mart lighting experts out there? Lol. 

And PLEASE be specific...I can't stress that enough. Some of the jargon is still new to me so there's a chance I won't know what you're talking about right off, I'd just really appreciate not having to go on an internet goose chase to find out exactly what you mean when it comes to lighting.

Thanks a bunch!
Sabrina


----------



## Sabby (Jul 31, 2006)

On another note, I have a photo in my gallery of the crappy little light, so you can see exactly what I'm talking about and how much my girls are getting at night...

I'd REALLY appreciate any replies by tomorrow, because I don't want these plants to suffer. I'll put them outside during the day tomorrow, so the light will have to do for the night...But since they've sprouted I NEED to get something tomorrow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 31, 2006)

*Welcome to MP Sabby. Here is a link to a thread for a Wal Mart light set up for $31. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2238&highlight=wally+world+light  Hope this helps ya out. *


----------



## Sabby (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks, Grunt! Was a little more than I could do this week, but I guess it's a good thing my fiancee gets paid on Mondays...."Oh hoooooooooney...Buy me something *Innocent grin*"

In all seriousness, that seems like a good buy. Thanks so much for passing that thread along to me!


----------



## KADE (Jul 31, 2006)

Any ''plant/aquarium'' bulb will do. I had to go in 3 days in a row tho... didn't have enough on the shelf for me =)


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2006)

a mixture of "warm" and "cool" tubes are better than the "plant/aquarium" bulbs for cultivation.


----------



## Ogof (Aug 2, 2006)

Hick is correct in this. I found that I wasted my money buying the plant/aquarium bulbs. They actually worked LESS efficiently than the cheaper
"warm" and "cool" bulbs did. I use fluoro's for vegging.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> a mixture of "warm" and "cool" tubes are better than the "plant/aquarium" bulbs for cultivation.


----------



## GreenThumb (Aug 6, 2006)

Great set up with TBG's link.
If you added two 25 watt CFL's to the sides of the plant then the lower leaves would receive the needed light that they can't get from above.
You can always find small desk or table lamps at the Thrift Stores.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 7, 2006)

i used 2 $20 48"shop lights from wal-mart and 4 Argosun flourescent tubes from a hydroponic store but i have seen the same bulbs at some pet stores that sell reptiles.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 7, 2006)

totally agree with ya....from what zen and i have heard....apparently the blue/purpleish spectrum in the first few months of growth will cause hermies

and through some experimentation....and a major herm problem...zen and i tend to agree and removed all blue/purpleish bulbs

we didn't use them alone...they were mixed with warm and cool bulbs



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> a mixture of "warm" and "cool" tubes are better than the "plant/aquarium" bulbs for cultivation.


----------



## KADE (Aug 7, 2006)

hmm...really? Well clones love em... they just don't put out a lot of lumens compared... but when u had a big ass spiked dragon cage w/ the lights everywhere... u use them over.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 24, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> totally agree with ya....from what zen and i have heard....apparently the blue/purpleish spectrum in the first few months of growth will cause hermies
> 
> and through some experimentation....and a major herm problem...zen and i tend to agree and removed all blue/purpleish bulbs
> 
> we didn't use them alone...they were mixed with warm and cool bulbs


 
Hiya lady...


Are you referring to the tubes that have a pink/purple hue to the light? The ends near the pins are bluer...transitions to pink in the middle?


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 18, 2008)

i seen 300 watt halogen floodlights i think u can use
$12 a lamp
u have to do your own wiring though
and i think i seen a 175watt mylar bulb not to sure but theres a bulb u can connect to your lights


----------



## ruffryder777 (Aug 18, 2008)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> totally agree with ya....from what zen and i have heard....apparently the blue/purpleish spectrum in the first few months of growth will cause hermies
> 
> and through some experimentation....and a major herm problem...zen and i tend to agree and removed all blue/purpleish bulbs
> 
> we didn't use them alone...they were mixed with warm and cool bulbs


 
hehe what are hermies in english


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 18, 2008)

hermie = a tranny plant


----------



## ruffryder777 (Aug 18, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hermie = a tranny plant


 
yeah i just read somewhere lol,so how can you tell if they are trannys,my plants are around 5 weeks into vegging


----------

